# problem with garbage disposal



## homefixer (Sep 16, 2008)

Our garbage disposal stopped working, and also water is draining very very slow. Please let me know how I can fix the problem. 
Thanks!!


----------



## RyanBruner (Sep 16, 2008)

Replacing a garbage disposal is fairly easy.  I've done it twice.

But before you consider replacing it, it is possible that the fuse (or whatever) on it has trigger.  The GD's I've seen have a little switch on the bottom to reset the fuse, much like a GFI outlet.  

But first make sure there is nothing clogging the disposal.  I once found a screw that had fallen into the disposal.  It got trapped in one of the little holes and was blocking the blades.  So unplug the disposal first and then see if you can dig out whatever is inside the thing that is causing the blockage.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 16, 2008)

When you say "stopped working" can you be more specific? Does in make any noise? Hums? Nothing?

That will narrow down the issue.

If no noise it could be
-tripped breaker
-tripped gfci
-tripped thermal over load

If it hums
-jammed
-broken


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 17, 2008)

See if you can get it to spin with an allen wrench. There should be a slot underneath the dispoal. Work it back and forth to see if you can get the blades to spin


----------

